# HOCOC event this Sunday in NC



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

"Southern Five"
Sunday
February 18, 2007
North Carolina International Speedway
5771 Candlewood Dr.
Winston-Salem, NC 27127
Information contact - Bob Weichbrodt at [email protected]

Race Day: Pits open at 9:00am
Tech opens at 1:00PM 
Drivers Meeting at 1:30pm
Green Flag drops at 2:00pm

Class: NSCS Sportsman – Double Feature
(This event will be races 7 and 8 of 10)
Entry Fee: $2.00 per race

(One dollar goes toward the National Championship the other towards
the Trophy Fund)
*It is important that we have as many racers as possible at all the
races due to the points being awarded on a weighted "National" scale.
The NSCS is sanctioned series by HOCOC

If you need any more information check out http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SlotStockers/message/2494


----------

